# Moments of Derp



## Dar (Jan 8, 2012)

Basically a place to put anything in the Pokemon game series that made you go derp, facepalm, etc.

Just today I restarted my Heartgold, and a couple of things happened. 

1. After that old guy who gives you the Running Shoes gives you a tour of the town, I talked to my Cyndaquil. Apparently it was extremely tired. I wonder why.

2. The whole time I was in Sprout Tower, the beforementioned Cyndaquil (who was a Quilava by now) whenever I talked to it, all it wanted to do was dance around the pole.


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Jan 8, 2012)

In Silver version, I wanted to catch a Mareep to have an Ampharos but critical hit it and made it faint, and the following 5 mareeps too. I'm telling you, the critical hit chances are *rigged*!


----------



## Autumn (Jan 8, 2012)

Dialga Of Time said:


> I'm telling you, the critical hit chances are *rigged*!


Mm, how so?


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 8, 2012)

After I defeated Brock in Gold, the guy at the gym entrance talked to me like I was awesome... I know that is supposed to happen, but Brock is the easiest Gym leader ever.

And, when fighting a Fisher in Unova:
Oh, he's gonna have three Magikarp and three Gyarados.
What? Does he only have two of those Gyarados?
Oh me... That Gyarados he has on the last place is totally going to be a mighty fearsome dragon.
Six Magikarp? This guy is crazy!


----------



## Dar (Jan 8, 2012)

sv_01 said:


> Six Magikarp? This guy is crazy!


This is how I feel whenever I face a Bug Catcher with six Caterpie.


----------



## Superbird (Jan 8, 2012)

Fisherman Andrew from DPPt. That guy has nothing on Fisherman Andrew.

But I lol'd like hell when I saw that.


----------



## Zexion (Jan 8, 2012)

Hatched a shiny egg in Black, turned around, put it in the PC. Realesed it the next day on accident because I named it "Not Shiny"


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 8, 2012)

Thundershock'ing Brock's Geodude in Blue with my Pikachu.

Brock sending an spectacular Onix as the last Pokémon in the gym fight in GSC.

Every time Eusine appears.

My Gyarados being knocked out in one hit by Cynthia's Garchomp's Dragon Rush (I think it was a critical).

Me using a recoil move at low health expecting my Pokémon not to faint (and it faints).

Stadium 2: ZAPDOS used DRILL PECK! It's super effective! HITMONTOP used COUNTER! ZAPDOS fainted!

My childhood friend once soloed the Mewtwo in the first Stadium with a rental Electrode. Lucky bastard, all his Thunders hit, one paralyzed Mewtwo, and Mewtwo was fully paralyzed for one or two rounds I think.


----------



## Ulqi-chan (Jan 9, 2012)

Back in Ruby, I used to wonder why the Pokemon Mart didn't sell Master Balls. 

SALAMANCE used Dragon Claw on PORYGON! Super Effective! PORYGON fainted!
Me: F'what?! This-! This is madness! Why was Porygon weak against a Dragon type move?! ... Oh, oh yeah. Conversion. Heh heh. ^~^"

And, last but not least, I sold all my plates when I completely ran out of money. I really don't know why.


----------



## Ether's Bane (Jan 9, 2012)

You know how many people train just their starter when they first play Pokemon?

I wasn't like that, but the reason I always trained my team evenly...

...was because my 7-year-old self "didn't want the other Pokemon to feel left out". *facepalm*


----------



## Squornshellous Beta (Jan 9, 2012)

Effercon said:


> You know how many people train just their starter when they first play Pokemon?


I still do that, and it works fine for me!


----------



## Cerberus87 (Jan 9, 2012)

I train various Pokémon because there's always an old man in the games that tells you that you should train more than one Pokémon to succeed.

Training only one can work but I wouldn't underestimate the Champions in the Pokémon League. Of course, if you train something like Blaziken you can one-shot Metagross in RS (or, if you play Emerald, you're screwed), but some Pokémon are hard to take down when you have only one.


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 21, 2012)

My brother once convinced me to get a better emulator and try if it can connect with other games. So we connected over the net, traded Kadabras, and ti turned out that the Kadabra I gave him turned into a Mr. Mime. But we got stuff right using save files.


----------



## Hawlucha Fanatic (Feb 5, 2012)

Hmmm. Derp moments? Well, aside from my "let's save over a game with my only level 100 EVER on it!" moment, there was the time I played a Nuzlocke. First Pokemon out? _My level 8 starter_. RIP Joker the Treecko...


----------



## Autumn (Feb 5, 2012)

could have potentially had a derp moment yesterday if not for my boyfriend's foresight. He shut the door to his room and locked it (with my Gameboy holding Emerald in there) in order to keep his sister out. "I don't know how we're going to get back in, but..." He then explained that he locked it because his sister has a thing for starting new files on Pokémon games and saving. Considering I'm training for Flannery on my Emerald Nuzlocke, that would have been... undesirable. Good thing he locked the door. x3


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 6, 2012)

My 15 minutes of _herp_ and _derp_ was when I evolved Missingno. into Kangheskan (sorry for spelling). I believe that was my first mindf***.


----------



## Sovereign (Feb 6, 2012)

Training my team for over an hour, them gaining 10+ levels each, and turning off my console after I heal them at the Pokémon Center, somehow thinking in my tiredness that that automatically saves the game. Derp. Waste of time training.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Feb 6, 2012)

Released my Sceptile(my highest level poke at the time) by accident. Luckily, I had saved shortly before that, so I just turned the game off.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 6, 2012)

So, I participated in the Musical today. The Pokémon were ordered like this: A Sawk with a smiley on his face, my Serperior with a guitar and a microphone, an Oshawott dressed as a miner, and a Petilil with a magic wand and a trident. I decided to use the microphone when Serperior is close enough to the Petilil, like he's just fallen in love with her, but the best opportunity was when he was dancing with the Oshawott. I just found it sort of silly.


----------



## Superbird (Feb 6, 2012)

Metroid. Remember that spot where you can trap yourself by missing that jump? Yeah, varia suit + 6 full health tanks = waiting for like 10 minutes for my well-deserved game-over.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 9, 2012)

In my most recent attempt to get some Special Defense EVs, I decided to go surfing in the sea close to Nuvema town. Some of the things that happened:
There is no path leading to the sea directly from the town. I'll go explore Route 1.
Hey, there's water! Let's surf!
A Basculin? Sorry fishie, I'm here for the Frillish. *runs*
Meh, just a lake. Basculin are all i'll ever meet here. I'll go explore the town some more. Perhaps I didn't look everywhere.
No, still nothing.
*goes to Bulbapedia*
So you can actually go on the land south of that lake?

(Later)
Hey, a trainer! I'll fight her if she wants to. (a Frillish appears, so I fight the Frillish)
She's going towards me!
(my character suddenly stops) Yes, she is going to fight me! (trainer comes to me and doesn't fight me, instead a Frillish appears)


----------



## Zero Moment (Feb 10, 2012)

POSTBUSTERS


Both times in Sukoi I when I lost badly enough in the shell game that I couldn't bet 10K anymore.
This was before I had figured out how to cheat at it.


----------



## golden999 (Feb 16, 2012)

Guys, isn't this supposed to be about Pokemon video games?


----------



## ParadoxLT (Feb 22, 2012)

Well... Releasing a shiny Zubat just after catching it with a Great Ball at almost at the beginning of Emerald...

Also, it would be a really big derp moment encountering a Shiny female Abra and letting her escape using Teleport.


----------



## sv_01 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm sure I've already mentioned the situation where the enemy fails to confuse your Pokémon because it's already confused, and then it snaps out. Today, it happened to me again. With Flatter. On a Petilil.


----------

